#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Distillation Design By Henry Z. Kister

## sonwalYogesh

Do any body have this book??? Please provide the download links to it....

See More: Distillation Design By Henry Z. Kister

----------


## Vasco

I need that book too.

----------


## imeagor

several days ago I have met Henry Z. Kister himself, when he attended the da2010.

----------


## samiwarraich

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## samiwarraich

Distillation lecture by kister**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## charijit

Thank you very much for sharing such wonderful pieces of literature

----------


## juhrilover

Thanks brother

----------


## pbel

I would recommend reading this book to everyone working in separation processes...

----------


## nealcaffrey

does anyone have a link to this book?

----------


## manifresh006

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## wildfire89

It's actually a link to Distillation OPERATIONS, not design.

----------


## chaker05

dear Friends,
I need to size a de-ethanizer column with reboiler in the bottom and without condenser.


Please helpSee More: Distillation Design By Henry Z. Kister

----------

